# Searching for photo/more details of "VILLA FRANCA "



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

Cargoboat "Villa Franca", ex-Arkadia , ex-Viana, ex-Expozende

Built in 1906 by G.Seebeck A.G. , Bremerhaven, 80.30 m Length, 11.43 Breadth, TRN 1250.08 , TRB 2035.30, 1100 HP.

Panamanian flag

First name when was built by the German Shipyard : EXPOZENDE 

Last trip in 1950 , with cork from Lisboa, Portugal to Odessa , Soviet Union.

In October 1950 vessel arrived in Constanta Port, Romania and the master / owner Xenofon Kyriacou sold ( Dec. 1950 )the vessel to Romanian communist authorities who renamed the vessel " Octombrie Rosu " ( "Red October") and converted the old cargoboat into a fishing factory ship for Black Sea water only.


I am looking for a PHOTO of this vessel and details about her history before 1950 

Thanks


----------



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

I got this photo from a friend. 
It is damaged but better than nothing. ( likely the photo can be repaired but I don't know how to do it )


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

ARKADIA(06-16) Deutsche Levante Linie
ESPOSENDE (16-25) Portuguse Govt.
VILLA FRANCA (25-51) Cia de Nav.Carregadores Acoreanos/1949 Cia Marine Africane
OCTOMBRIE ROSU (51-60) b/u Romania


----------



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

Thanks A.D.Frost 

So the first name was Arkadia...


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Here she is as Villa Franca:http://bp0.blogger.com/_B6lMWcc6crU...BMk/BuNOjjFXeZ4/s1600-h/CA06+VILLA+FRANCA.jpg And if the enlargement does nort work:
http://naviosenavegadores.blogspot.no/2008/03/frotas-nacionais-cncarregadores_3675.html

It is not the same ship as in the damaged photograph, but I still find it likely to be the right one.


----------



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

Many thanks _Stein_ (Thumb)

My photo shows " Villa Franca " after conversion in Braila Shipyard, Romania ( on Danube) into a fishing factory and renamed "Octombrie Rosu " by the new owners , the communist authorities of RO. 
The ship is at anchorage in Constanta-Port inner road .

However thanks again for your links which are relevant about the ship's appearance before conversion .

On the other hand, the Greek captain, chief mate and part of the crew ( who were Greeks too) after the ship's selling ( by the Captain !) in 1951 , remained for ever in Romania, as they were communist who fought in Greece Civil War. And they were sentenced to death in absentia by the Greek Government.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Found a silhouette:


----------



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

stein said:


> Found a silhouette:


Many thanks for your help (Thumb)


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

And here is a picture in an article by our member Rui Amaro, maybe he has some more? http://opilotopraticododouroeleixoes.blogspot.no/2012_10_14_archive.html


----------



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

stein said:


> And here is a picture in an article by our member Rui Amaro, maybe he has some more? http://opilotopraticododouroeleixoes.blogspot.no/2012_10_14_archive.html


That's why internet is a wonder !  Without it no chance to get these photos of "Villa Franca " !

Thanks again

Cheers


----------

